# Winter overhaul



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Here I am giving some luv'n'care to my steed.

A few shots of the process...

Here's the BB shell after a year of use. Not bad. The rust you see is from the BB itself. Not the frame. The cups came out easily, the way it should be.



















Here's the BB itself... a bit hurt, but for 90 pesos, it has done a heck of a good job.










Now the shock... it needs a fresh set of seals - no leaks though - and eyelet bearings that were giving me a ticking sound. Here's how it looks once opened.










On this pic, do you see that little rubber bumper on the shaft? It's the only thing between you and a metal-to-metal contact in bottom out. However, air shocks are unlikely to bottom out hard unless you screw up with the set-up BADLY.










Louise's new pads... they're almost impossible to get off the caliper while riding even if you lose the pin that holds them in place.










Avid Crap Jaket housings... don't buy them. Nice ferrules and hardware, housings are less than plain stock Shimano stuff.



















Wheels gone bad...










Less than 3 kilos of aluminum and steel, beautifully put together to make one of the sickest bikes around.... here showing up all the bones.










It shocked me to see helicoils here... but after a second thought, I think it's better. I'll never strip the threads on my dear frame.










This is a detail of the rockers... Stiff as they get and light as feathers. There's a lot of thought put into them... the rod that connects both plates has different ends, so you just can mount them in ONE position. Totally idiot proof... well... Nothing is idiot-proof, but this one gets closest.










More as I overhaul the thing... Could be one day, could be weeks. Depending on my mood and parts.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Sweet... keep us posted on the progress.... and please do wash that thing... you might find fossils in all that mud :lol:


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

That vacuum cleaner is SICK

New wheels, drivetrain, brakes, and still no telescopic seatpost?? :nono:


----------



## simplton (Apr 14, 2006)

Warp, my crappy avid housing did exactly the same thing. and with only 2 months of riding on them. junk. won't make that mistake again....

nice post man...


cheers,
simp


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

I'm sure your wife is stoked that you have all that shait lying on her carpet!!!


----------



## TiEndo (Apr 7, 2006)

Oh crap, I just ordered some Avid flack jackets.........bugger all.......oh well, might as well use em, already postponed shipping from montana in order to get a ultimate bike and table scales........Nice job by the way....You'd make a killing as a bike mech where I live....


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

The spinners are here!!!

Final build, Alex FD28 (21mm inner width, 28mm outer, 490grs claimed - should be within 20-30grs real I think), DT Competition 2.0-18-2.0, Hope Bulb Rear, XC Front.

I'm stoked!!!
The wheelbuilder told me to go back in a few rides to tune them up! :thumbsup:


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp said:


> The spinners are here!!!
> 
> Final build, Alex FD28 (21mm inner width, 28mm outer, 490grs claimed - should be within 20-30grs real I think), DT Competition 2.0-18-2.0, Hope Bulb Rear, XC Front.
> 
> ...


Sweet wheels!!

Congrats!!!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Cris, I promise to wash it. I don't like it but... Thanks on the compliments. I know they're not fancy or light, but they will hold up to my riding. I was about to go for DT's on the rims, but it would be a shame to ding one of those and send 80 bucks to the thrash can.

545... You should see the things that vacuum cleaner can do... and yeah, I still need that post but there were more important upgrades in order.

Simp... Yeah, those are junk. I just didn't wanted to write it with all its letters. I'll stick to Shimano housing. May try Jagwires. The ones on my Warp were pristine after two years of abuse. 

Mada... The OWNER of the house will be stoked! :eekster: What about the baby? Is here now? Come on, man! Spill the beans!

Ti... not all us useless on that set... The hardware is very nice. Use them and if you feel the shifting sloppy or not quite right, take a look at the ends of your housing first, before blaming on routing or fed up components.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp said:


> Cris, I promise to wash it. I don't like it but... Thanks on the compliments. I know they're not fancy or light, but they will hold up to my riding. I was about to go for DT's on the rims, but it would be a shame to ding one of those and send 80 bucks to the thrash can.


Yeah..I don't wash my bikes often... but every once in a while doesn't hurt either... sometimes it even helps 

As long as they do the job well.. and of course the gotta look good.. that's what counts , right? :lol:

Enjoy those sweet wheels!!!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

This is a Shimano pedal spindle after god know how many miles... It was on the Warp with the former owner, then were on the Warp while I had it, then one year on the SB.

They look for sheit on the outside, but the bearings are still like they had just left the assy line. Impressive. This is the cheapo PD-M424 model...


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp said:


> This is a Shimano pedal spindle after god know how many miles... It was on the Warp with the former owner, then were on the Warp while I had it, then one year on the SB.
> 
> They look for sheit on the outside, but the bearings are still like they had just left the assy line. Impressive. This is the cheapo PD-M424 model...


Yeah.. those are inmortal pedals....

by the way, what pedals are you getting?? Times?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

crisillo said:


> Yeah.. those are inmortal pedals....
> 
> by the way, what pedals are you getting?? Times?


Time Aliums... Shimano makes good stuff. Even their cheapo lines are outstanding. But the rain season here is too long to have pedals that are hard to clip in/out.

Anyway, I'm not selling my trusty 424's, just in case I do not warm up to the Aliums.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp said:


> Time Aliums... Shimano makes good stuff. Even their cheapo lines are outstanding. But the rain season here is too long to have pedals that are hard to clip in/out.
> 
> Anyway, I'm not selling my trusty 424's, just in case I do not warm up to the Aliums.


Sounds like a good plan...yeah mud In CR was also a problem... I used eggbeaters for a while... but mud here in SB is not sticky..so I went back to Shimanos so that I could use the same cleats on my bikes...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

OK some more... The process continues...

Here are the infamous Time Aliums. Nice and solid. Heavy, yet lighter by a hair than Shimanos 424's.










Now, you're watching at the sophisticated tooling required to drive out the HL bushings on a Titus bike.

The List includes:
- (1) 3/16" X 2" bolt with respective nut
- (1) Copper Plumbing Tubing, 1/2" X 1" long
- Several Plain 3/16" washers, ask some wide ones.

Total cost: 1 dollar (or less, I felt robbed at the h-ware store)

Simply put the bolt through the HL bushing, put the copper tube on the other side and a couple washers between the nut and copper tube. Voila!










My HL bushings were pristine, but the nylon sleeves are brittle and there are cracks here and there. They're still usable, but I'll get play sooner than later or if they break I'm sold.

I do not recommend to take these out without a spare set at hand, especially if they're old and brittle like mine. I can't see how to take them out without damaging them, unless they're new and flexible.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Good job, Warp!

The "winter" overhaul is coming along great!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Here's the Perla Negra, bare bones and shiny... I even took some time to polish the rear end...


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Sweet Black Pearl!!!

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## All Mountain (Dec 9, 2005)

*Paging Warp*

Yoh ho Warpiiiooooo

It looks absolutely gorgeous  :thumbsup:  :yesnod: :yesnod: :yesnod: :arf: :arf: :yesnod: :yesnod: :yesnod: !~!

Are you painting your fork to match ?~?

My 06 AM1 is well past due for service. Still unopened. 
What oil levels and viscosity do you recommend for me ?~? What tools will I need to open it up ?~?

Cheers
AM



Warp said:


> Here's the Perla Negra, bare bones and shiny... I even took some time to polish the rear end...


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

All Mountain said:


> My 06 AM1 is well past due for service. Still unopened.
> What oil levels and viscosity do you recommend for me ?~? What tools will I need to open it up ?~?
> 
> Cheers
> AM


You just need a mallet and maybe a big rock.
Or you can come to Mexico bring it to Warp  He is the good samaritan oil-changer around here


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

All Mountain said:


> Yoh ho Warpiiiooooo
> 
> It looks absolutely gorgeous  :thumbsup:  :yesnod: :yesnod: :yesnod: :arf: :arf: :yesnod: :yesnod: :yesnod: !~!


Thanks, mate!



All Mountain said:


> Are you painting your fork to match ?~?


Most probably, but weather is not helping. Rain, "cold" and wind lately. You just need rain to mess up with the paintjob.



All Mountain said:


> My 06 AM1 is well past due for service. Still unopened.
> What oil levels and viscosity do you recommend for me ?~? What tools will I need to open it up ?~?
> 
> Cheers
> AM


Oil levels - 170ml ETA side, 40ml TST side, all oil you can fit in TST cartridge (around 100-150ml)

Viscosities - (you're 200lbs, right?) - 7.5wt on ETA, 10 or 15wt on TST side, 7.5 or 10wt on TST cart. If you feel the fork a bit "spikey" in damping, go for the lighter. If you feel it like the controls do little, go for the heavier.

Tools - 
12mm Ground down socket or Zoke 12mm footnut tool.
21mm chamferless 6pt socket or crescent (adjustable) wrench.
2.5mm allen wrench
10mm open end spanner
Small rubber bands
Old tyre tube

I guess that's all... Wifey is here a bit impatient for me to go back to her and the kid... so the process will have to wait. But I'd like ti put up something soon.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Droool, beyotches... :thumbsup:

http://forums.mtbr.com/showpost.php?p=2721094&postcount=16


----------



## Gambox (Jun 30, 2004)

That's a sharp good looking bike there!!. congratulations Warp. 
maybe i'm wrong but the front tire is in the opposite direction


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Gambox said:


> That's a sharp good looking bike there!!. congratulations Warp.
> maybe i'm wrong but the front tire is in the opposite direction


No... Nobby Nics install just like that. The arrows on the sidewall indicate to run in that direction and there's a ramp in the center knob that confirms this.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp said:


> No... Nobby Nics install just like that. The arrows on the sidewall indicate to run in that direction and there's a ramp in the center knob that confirms this.


I remember there was a thread on this... apparently Schwalbe changed the recommended direction after a couple of production runs.... a guy posted that he had 2 NNs that had opposite "direction arrows

I guess they figured a better way after the initial release...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Well... here's the result of my winter efforts... I'm putting thumbnails as the page would be a hog if I load the full pics.


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

Warp said:


> Well... here's the result of my winter efforts... I'm putting thumbnails as the page would be a hog if I load the full pics.


Ive got to say that aint no getthoblade anymore, congrats warp! now u need to find a 5spot frame and you are done!:thumbsup:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

triphop said:


> now u need to find a 5spot frame and you are done!:thumbsup:


In yo dreams, Homers!! :ihih:

Thanks, Trip!!!


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

The Bling-O-Blade has finally morphed into the precious Black Pearl.

Well done, Warp!


----------

